# Biggest challenges socializing in host country?



## xpatxploringux

Hello fellow expats!

I’m reaching out on this forum because I’m currently doing some research for a UX design course project focused on creating an app to help expats better integrate with the local people and culture of their host country, helping to establish a happy social life in their new home.

I would be incredibly grateful if you guys could take 10-15 minutes to complete this survey to help me understand how people who live and work abroad prefer to build personal and professional relationships in their host location, as well as biggest pain points that are not yet addressed by apps currently available in the market.

The survey has been split into two parts, a demographics questionnaire and a social-related questionnaire. Please find them in the following links below (I've removed the protocol and subdomain as I can't post links here):

Expat Demographics
surveymonkey.com/r/K6996WK

Building a Happy Social Life as an Expat
surveymonkey.com/r/K3SMX22

Thank you all so much in advance!! Any feedback on survey design improvement for a better experience is welcomed too


----------

